# How old are Marriott's Sabal Palms and Royal Palms ?



## Kola (Jun 10, 2007)

Could somebody advise how old are Marriott's Sabal and Royal Palms resorts in Orlando ? Were all units in the two resorts refurbished in the last 3 or 4 years (such as carpets, furniture, decor, etc) ? Thanks,

Kola


----------



## Berea1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*MSP is 20 plus years old*

I remember staying in the Marriott Sabal Palms in 1987 when it was just two years old.  I popped into the Sabal about 2 years ago and it had just been totally refurbished.  The Marriot World Center Spa/Fitness Center had just opened and it is a 75 yard walk out the front door of the Sabal Palms reception center.  I have stayed at Royal Palms which was being built in 
1986, but like Sabal better. If someone held a gun to my head and told me I had to buy an Orlando  Marriott resale (that is from Marriott), I would take the Marriot Sabal Palms (MSP) ahead of all of them. Here are the reasons:  you can use the Sabal Palms pool,  all of the Marriott World Center amenities, the World Center pool (at one time, the largest outdoor pool in all of Florida, or the pool that was added when the third wing of the World Center was built.  I believe the Sabal Palms to be a sleeper and the most underrated time share of any Marriott.  What I mean to say, is that I would stay there over the others,  but could trade every year if I wanted, for the 110,000 Marriot point.  Of course, this is just my humble opinion.

I would buy only weeks 5 thru 17, weeks 22 thru 27, but 51 AND 52 only if I had a lot of money and wanted to stay ther over Christmas/New Years.


----------



## Kola (Jun 11, 2007)

Is it Marriott's practice to refurbish (update) all units at the same time in a 20 year old resort like Sabal Palms ? Or do they upgrade ( update) selective units each year depending on the wear and tear ?  Could anyone recommend which units at Sabal Palms and Royal Palms should be avoided ?  Thanks.

Kola


----------



## Berea1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Refurbishment is every 10 years*

Most of the Marriott timeshares have a ten year refurbishment time period.
Every 5 years is a very basic one but every ten years that they do a total refurbishment which means all new furniture, appliances, carpets,  beds, mattresses, and paint.

All of the buildings are good.  I am at home so I don't have the the resort outline.  But go to the Marriott.com website for the latest news.  Or, I can fax you the resort outlines so you can pick the ones that are around the major pool at Royal Palms.  I will post the buildings I would chose tomorrow when I get to wrork.

The Royal Palms is showing that the refurbishment is ongoing from August 19 thru Nov 15, 2007 so there will be construction noise from 8 am thru 6 PM.  
Patrick


----------



## DannyMc (Jun 11, 2007)

Was Sabal Palms the first timeshare that Marriott built?  I know that they bought Monarch on HHI, which was the beginning of MVCI.


----------



## john_olson_aqrj (Jun 12, 2007)

*Sabal Palms and Heritage Club - Next Built*



DannyMc said:


> Was Sabal Palms the first timeshare that Marriott built?  I know that they bought Monarch on HHI, which was the beginning of MVCI.



Sabal Palms and Heritage Club in Harbourtown on Hilton Head were built next, I believe.  We have heard different versions but it sounded like that Heritage Club was planned first, but due to issues with getting approval that Sabal Palms was actually built first.  We tried to buy at Heritage Club, but it sold out quick so we had to buy pre-construction at Harbour Club, also in Harbourtown; across from Heritage Club.

We have heard numerous tales about who did what when in the last 20 years, but the bottom line is that we are very glad Marriott got in the time share business.  We love Hilton Head in the summer and hope our kids will enjoy their time there also.

John Olson

PS  Our first trade (RCI then) was into Sabal Palms.  I still remember being amazed by the size of the units and frustrated by the steps.  One of our oldest son's earliest memories is riding the stretch golf carts (we got an extra long ride one night to get him to go to sleep.)


----------

